# The final "Should you switch from Canon to Nikon?" posting



## BobSanderson (Mar 15, 2012)

Ask yourself:

1)Do you have the cash to do it? IF not, you are finished. Others, read on
2)Do you care if the reviews are not out on the new cameras? If you do, you are finished. Others, read on.
3)Is your equipment about to self destroy so quickly that 1 and 2 don't matter? If it is, read on.
4)Do you follow the herd even when it has been spooked? If yes us let us know where it is going. (just curious!)
5)Will the eventual difference in performance in whatever spec you worry about make a substantive and noticeable difference to your performance as a photographer paid or otherwise? If yes, you need to read 2. You are finished.


----------



## AnselA (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: The final should you switch from Canon to Nikon posting*

Well that takes all the fun out it. LOL


----------



## BobSanderson (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'n considering switching (that is to say selling a couple pieces of canon glass, keeping my film and digital body and 50/1.4).

Because the D800 has better DR or low speed detail? No, not so much. Rather because I'm not sure I like the direction canon is going. It used to be cheaper, now it's more expensive. They delete AF functionality at f8 in what I can only assume is an attempt to push people to buy new more expensive glass. I simply don't know how much more money I want to pour into that business model.

I can get a d800 and 50/1.4 (most common lens) for less than the 5d3 I have on order. I can borrow wide and tele lenses while selling and aquiring my own. And in the future I can borrow canon glass if I need a backup unit (not ideal, but workable).


----------



## mbiedermann (Mar 15, 2012)

So do it and go back to taking pictures!

Otherwise I believe your situation is covered at the top of the thread...

Cheers


----------



## agierke (Mar 15, 2012)

"They delete AF functionality at f8 in what I can only assume is an attempt to push people to buy new more expensive glass"

as i understand it they "sacrificed" AF capability at F8 for some lenses so that they could provide better AF capabilities for faster lenses in low light (ie F2.8 and F4). i could be wrong but i thought i read somewhere on these forums or some interview where that was the case.

it is not some devious plan to make people buy more expensive glass.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2012)

agierke said:


> it is not some devious plan to make people buy more expensive glass.



Sure...that's just a happy accident for Canon. And it was a lone gunman, right?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 15, 2012)

agierke said:


> "They delete AF functionality at f8 in what I can only assume is an attempt to push people to buy new more expensive glass"
> 
> as i understand it they "sacrificed" AF capability at F8 for some lenses so that they could provide better AF capabilities for faster lenses in low light (ie F2.8 and F4). i could be wrong but i thought i read somewhere on these forums or some interview where that was the case.
> 
> it is not some devious plan to make people buy more expensive glass.



I find it hard to believe that they couldn't get f8 and the dual cross types to work acceptibly well in the same unit, and that they'd conclude that 2.8 wins a pure engineering trade the body aimed at people who are most likely to be using long lenses with extenders.


----------



## agierke (Mar 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> agierke said:
> 
> 
> > it is not some devious plan to make people buy more expensive glass.
> ...



a lone gunman WITH a magic bullet! 



3kramd5 said:


> agierke said:
> 
> 
> > "They delete AF functionality at f8 in what I can only assume is an attempt to push people to buy new more expensive glass"
> ...



how is the mrk 3 the body aimed at people who are most likely to be using long lenses with extenders? that seems to be a very narrow cross section to target with the replacement body for the most widely used dslr that is the mrk 2. and i think therein lies the rub...

the 5D mrk 2 was a game changing camera for alot of people. a low cost, high performing FF camera that sold in record numbers across all genres of photography. considering all the posts i have read in the past few weeks (either pro or con) about the specs on the new 5D mrk 3 it has started to dawn on me that the issue stems from the mrk 2 essentially being a "jack-of-all-trades/master of none" camera. it is a great camera for alot of different photographers but i imagine it was never the PERFECT camera for any of those photographers. everyone had their specific wishlist for what they wanted to see in a replacement for their 5D mrk 2. not everyone got their wish unfortunately.

i dont expect we will ever see a 5D that fulfills the needs of every type of photographer out there...not at the price point that the mrk 2 set.

i apologize if my previous post seemed "snarky". i guess i am becoming a bit reactionary to the reactionary posts i keep reading. call it forum fatigue. i understand many people had high hopes for a replacement and were disappointed that their specific wishes were not addressed so venting of frustration is to be expected. 

for me though, i am ready for the discussion to start focusing on what will be great about this camera. and its silly to deny that this camera won't be great at alot of things.


----------



## Z (Mar 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sure...that's just a happy accident for Canon.


We don't make mistakes...


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 16, 2012)

agierke said:


> "They delete AF functionality at f8 in what I can only assume is an attempt to push people to buy new more expensive glass"
> 
> as i understand it they "sacrificed" AF capability at F8 for some lenses so that they could provide better AF capabilities for faster lenses in low light (ie F2.8 and F4). i could be wrong but i thought i read somewhere on these forums or some interview where that was the case.
> 
> it is not some devious plan to make people buy more expensive glass.


Yes. Whether it's true or not, that's what they said.


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 16, 2012)

aww cmon guys . I juts moved from Olympus to Canon . LOL .


----------



## Bruce Photography (Mar 16, 2012)

No, but I'm in a forum writing mode. No I'm not switching but I'm also no canceling my D800E order. I just took delivery on the Nikon 14-24 2.8 and it seems very well built. I got it with the Novoflex nikon to canon adapter so I can test the lens on all my canon gear. The adapter is pretty funky with the aperature ring but I'm a tripod landscape guy that now uses a field monitor out the hdmi port. It really seems nice. I have no idea of when the D800e will arrive but I'm just pleased as punch with my 5Dmk2 until it does. My next Canon body will be a FF with a higher MP. By the way, the NEF files that are starting to show up now show that the D800 had great grain looking noise and is easily controled with photoshop with very little loss of detail since there is so much detail to go around.

It seems that I will be a Canon shooter first because of my large investment in glass (and that I really like Canon products) but I'll also be a Nikon shooter because I can choose the best of both. I know it is not a solution for everyone, but I'm enjoying the "Newness" of what I'm starting to learn about a new camera line.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 16, 2012)

agierke said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > agierke said:
> ...



The AF unit was designed for the 1Dx (or so the story goes).



PhilDrinkwater said:


> Yes. Whether it's true or not, that's what they said.



Problem is, I don't think I believe them (if they did indeed claim it was purely an engineering trade).

Hence not wanting to dump more money at them. Personally I've *never* used a lens combo with max f8, but I don't like (my perception) their practice of pigeonholing customers into more new gear.

I could be wrong, but it's on them to show how f8 sensors would have dramatically hurt AF performance, when they've had them before and the competition has them now.

If I switch (I'm not too heavily invested in canon gear), it's not because of a paper comparison of two bodies. I couldn't care less who has the current top dog.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 16, 2012)

nesarajah said:


> aww cmon guys . I juts moved from Olympus to Canon . LOL .



I guess the guys jumping ship to Nikon didnt like you joining their club... They dont like your sort around here boy...

I heard them talking about you ther day... "Since that nesarajah guy has shown up the Canon club has really gone downhill, lets go sign up for the Nikon club"


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ heh

If anything I'll be in both clubs since I'll hang on to canon gear


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 16, 2012)

3kramd5 said:


> If anything I'll be in both clubs since I'll hang on to canon gear



+1

For better or for worse, I think we're going to be seeing a lot of dual Canon/Nikon shooters in the near future. I have a 5D3 on preorder, and am very seriously considering adding a d800 to my arsenal as well.

The plain and simple truth is Canon just doesn't have a body that can do what the d800 does. At least not right now, and probably never at that price point.

It's hard not to be tempted by what the d800 has shown so far. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 16, 2012)

BobSanderson said:


> Ask yourself:
> 
> 1)Do you have the cash to do it? IF not, you are finished. Others, read on
> 2)Do you care if the reviews are not out on the new cameras? If you do, you are finished. Others, read on.
> ...



;D I think you're onto something here...

Some of the recent posts on the forum have been totally insane imho. 
Just stepping out of the camera world for a second: I think I may need a car soon - With no previous experience behind the wheel, I will be a first time owner/driver and want to make sure that the 12 mile drive to work is covered as best as possible. The way I see it is, I have 2 options: Either get the Maybach, or the Rolls Royce. Help me decide to spend my money! 

And if ya can't stand the smell of sarcasm... there is always that smite button...


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 16, 2012)

How come I never hear people listing ergonomics of the camera as an major advantage. I like Canon's better.

And since you'll be actually using and holding your camera WAY more than printing billboard posters, to me it's an important "spec" right up there with pixel peepin'.

And what if Canon releases a super-3D-mega-monster-sexy-digital-mind-reading-dynamic-ISO-device in 2 years? 

Are all the switchers gonna re-switch?

That's a lot of effort for some silly camera body that is losing value and becoming more obsolete by the day.

Glass on the other-hand, now THAT is an investment I can get behind.


----------



## JR (Mar 16, 2012)

BobSanderson said:


> Ask yourself:
> 
> 1)Do you have the cash to do it? IF not, you are finished. Others, read on
> 2)Do you care if the reviews are not out on the new cameras? If you do, you are finished. Others, read on.
> ...



Bob, I really like your option 5 above! I am always curious about new cameras because I like photography and I love new tech stuff. So even if I shoot Canon, I am also curious when Nikon or Canon put out new models that seem to be great improvements on current model....and I really think all the D800, 5DmkIII, D4 and 1DX will be amazing cameras, a step forward compared to their predecessor. So of course I looked at the D800 or D4 in my case as a possibility.

But in the end I concluded that while some spec of Nikon or Canonn will be better then the other and vice versa, they both represent such an improvement on my 5DmkII that not sure it will make a difference in my pictures in the end which body I choose (Nikon or Canon I mean). I LOVE my Canon lenses...so I ordered the 1DX. I am still very curious to see the reviews on all these models, but wont change my decision in the end.


----------



## JR (Mar 16, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> How come I never hear people listing ergonomics of the camera as an major advantage. I like Canon's better.



+1, I really like how Canon feels and its ergonomic compared to Nikon.


----------



## ssrdd (Mar 16, 2012)

i really hate canon's marketing strategy. so i recently ordered nikon d800.
well i have few canon lenses but i move to 3 new zeiss cp2 lenses. with have both mounts.
For now nikon is ahed of canon.


----------



## traveller (Mar 16, 2012)

"The final "Should you switch from Canon to Nikon?" posting"

Wishful thinking....! ;D


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

nesarajah said:


> aww cmon guys . I juts moved from Olympus to Canon . LOL .



"JUST MOVED", you own a M***** ******G 85/1,2!!! 
I've been dreaming about that lens for also been waiting for the 5D3 so I have been saving for that instead.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 16, 2012)

This is how I feel ever time I see a "should I switch?" thread.


----------



## TAR (Mar 16, 2012)

im buying D800E and 24-70 ;D.


----------



## APBPhoto (Mar 16, 2012)

Just my opinion but I believe very few people will actually switch camera makers, the majority who don't like the 5diii will just hold onto the current camera and see what is offered next. Whether that is a 3d, 5dmiiih, 7dmii there will be a next camera.


----------



## meli (Mar 16, 2012)

APBPhoto said:


> Just my opinion but I believe very few people will actually switch camera makers, the majority who don't like the 5diii will just hold onto the current camera and see what is offered next. Whether that is a 3d, 5dmiiih, 7dmii there will be a next camera.


Maybe.., but there will be people buying into nikon without leaving Canon.
As justsomedude, I'm leaning also towards buying D800 after a month or so (basically after the reviews). And actually I'm excited about giving D800 a shot. As i was excited in the past about 5dm2, 1dsII, 5d, 40d, 5, 10 and 650!


----------



## Jackson_Bill (Mar 16, 2012)

BobSanderson said:


> Ask yourself:
> 
> 1)Do you have the cash to do it? IF not, you are finished. Others, read on
> 2)Do you care if the reviews are not out on the new cameras? If you do, you are finished. Others, read on.
> ...



Some good points but I don't agree with 5.
The reason gets back to the wildlife photographer needs vs the landscape, wedding, etc. folks. I was really hoping the 5Dmkiii would have a higher pixel density, like the Nikon D800, that would give me the ability to crop more closely, which I do a lot, and still have the wider view for those lucky times that the critters are closer and the APS-C sensor doesn't have the room, which has also happened on occasion. That's strictly about the sensor size and pixel density, so the reviews aren't that important.
If Canon had taken that route, I would have made the FF my main camera and kept the 7D as the backup. As it is, I've been thinking hard about switching to Nikon because I suspect it will be years before Canon comes up with something like the D800 but I'm afraid I'd lose too much money getting rid of my 500mm f4 tele and I sure can't afford to have a Nikon AND a Canon 500.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a 1Ds3 - should I be looking to move to a D3X?? :


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 17, 2012)

[/quote]

I guess the guys jumping ship to Nikon didnt like you joining their club... They dont like your sort around here boy...

I heard them talking about you ther day... "Since that nesarajah guy has shown up the Canon club has really gone downhill, lets go sign up for the Nikon club"


[/quote]

 I can only hope now there is a price reduction since fewer are buying canon .


----------



## Rav (Mar 17, 2012)

I happily await all the cheap Canon gear that will be hitting eBay


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 17, 2012)

Rav said:


> I happily await all the cheap Canon gear that will be hitting eBay



LOL same here .


----------



## Alker (Mar 17, 2012)

Why should you switch system everytime a new camera from another brand seems to be better ?????

For me it's not only the DSLR that counts. 

The 5D Mark III seems to be a nice camera, but also the Nikon D800 seems to be a nice camera.
And yes maybe the Nikon is better, but will you ever see the difference in the final product ?

I stick with Canon for one simple reason .......it works fine for me 
I stick with Canon for one simple reason .......I love some of there lenses.

Hmm.. Already two reasons.....


----------

